# Mountain Lion - Houndsmen



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I've never done a mountain lion hunt but would really like to. 


Will you fine gents send me your recommendations on a good houndsmen?


If you can include price that would be awesome.


I've been looking and most places I've found don't list pricing..


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Its a good time! Make friends with someone, thats what I did. You may need to work on your people skills based on the bear attack threads. 

A couple pics from my hunt in January of this year.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Man, that's awesome! and you're 100% correct on the people skills bit!


Tell your friend you know a guy, a friendly guy. <<--O/


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

High Top Outfitters are fantastic. Brett Guymon got me on this beautiful guy in 2012


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

That's a **** good looking tom. I'll check them out, thanks for the input!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

If I’m not mistaken 3arabians was with my cousin Matt for his lion hunt! I’m not even sure how you book a hunt with him but I know he has a good reputation as a houndsman


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

TPrawitt91 said:


> If I'm not mistaken 3arabians was with my cousin Matt for his lion hunt! I'm not even sure how you book a hunt with him but I know he has a good reputation as a houndsman


That's him! You don't book a hunt with him. It goes like this: I work with his girlfriend we strike up a conversation about hunting. "Hunting mountain lions sounds fun I would like do that one day". She says - "Oh really, my boyfriend runs hounds you should apply for a lion tag and he will take you out and get you one." "Awesome, I am in for Boulder Mtn as requested but don't have any points so its not going to happen but was a fun thought".

My wife shows me the charge on our bank account and I almost fall off my chair.

"Hey you wont believe it I actually drew looks like I need Matts number"

Called Matt he and he was as excited as me to go. Me "Cool man, I will cover all the your costs, hotel, food, fuel, beer". His reply "Good deal, lets go kill one".

I think I was about $500 out of pocket for the 2 trips we made before I killed one. No hotel cost the second trip because I got my lion in the morning and then we drove home that day. Left my house at 1245am and got home at 730pm was a long but glorious day.

I did a write up on here with the story if you want to do a search.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've seen Cat Hunts go for big bucks. It's not like going out hunting deer. It might take as many as 5 or more trips to find the Big Tom! To be safe, I'd plan on $4,000 (depending on the guide/outfitter) and get in the best shape of your life! Hiking up steep rocky ledges is hard enough, add a foot of snow, and it's twice as hard. You don't want to be the one that limits the hunt.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd make sure to take a hand gun for a spine shot, just in case a big ol' bruin sneaks up on ya!:mrgreen:

Good luck, you'll have a blast!


----------

